# New image transfers



## terri (Aug 24, 2004)

I was reviewing my slides from a recent road trip over the summer.  I didn't get much because of bad weather, but thought these two would make good image transfers.  

I used Polaroid 59 film, which is identical to 669 but a larger format.   I reworked both of these images with pastel pencils (chalks) for a slight intensity of color in some areas.   Both are from Kodak Ektachrome slides.   Comments, critique always welcome.     

Pasture:








And the silo:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2004)

Terri those haybails are disgustingly fab girl! Now that I have tried to do stuff like this I really can appreciate the efforts people go to to make these beautiful images.

Looks like the second one came out just perfect :cheer:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 24, 2004)

NICE! 

I like the hay bails a lot, have always wanted to take a shoot like that.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks guys!        I haven't done any for a while.  

Ha, I should have known you'd notice these right off, Karalee.   My fellow Polaroid freak.    

Yes, you can see I had a difficult pull on the hay shot - it's because of the density of that treeline.   I did about 3 in a row where the liftoff was so bad the emulsion just disappeared.    :?   I kept adjusting the light on the Daylab to compensate, so then of course I had a little trouble in the lighter area, towards the front as you can see.   If it ain't one thing.... :roll:   

Yes, the silo was much easier, by comparison.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2004)

:LOL: whenever I see stuff posted in this forum I pretty much haul my butt in here double time.

It was well worth it!

And I am quite jealous of that second shot.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, you can see what slide film I'm using.   That and Fuji are my faves for this process because vivid color is essential for a good transfer.  I like to enhance it with the pastels, but it never takes much.   

Get yourself a Vivitar slide printer if you want to learn to use 669 film from your own slides.   They're limited to doing only 35mm, but for learning, they're perfect!   And dirt cheap these days.   The ability to use your own slides for this process (and the lifts) is heady freedom.


----------



## Scurra (Sep 12, 2004)

I love the hay bails shot terri clearly the rolling of hay isn't just a UK thing. Do they wrap it in black plastic as well over there?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 12, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> I love the hay bails shot terri clearly the rolling of hay isn't just a UK thing. Do they wrap it in black plastic as well over there?



Yes, to store for winter


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Scurra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, thanks for answering that one, Jeff - I really don't know that I've seen that!!   It doesn't sounds as photogenic as when they're out in the open field, does it??   :LOL:   

And thanks, Scurra!


----------

